# Game 68: Los Angeles Lakers (35-32) @ Memphis Grizzlies (17-50)



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

<hr>​
*<marquee><img src="http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/sp/v/nba/teams/1/80x60/lal.gif"> VS. <img src="http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/sp/v/nba/teams/1/80x60/mem2.gif"></marquee>*








































*@*​


































<b><u>Western Conference Playoff Picture:</b></u>

1. Dallas
2. Phoenix (4.5 GB)
3. San Antonio (8.5 GB)
4. Utah (11.5 GB)
5. Houston (13 GB)
6. *<font color="purple">LA Lakers (20 GB)*</font>
7. Denver (20.5 GB)
8. Golden State (23.5 GB)


<b><u>When</u>: Thursday| 5:00pm</b></center>
<b><u>Matchup of the Night:</u> Smush Parker vs. Chucky Atkins aka "The Clash of Titans".</b>


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

It's great that we get to play some bad teams and build our confidence while our conditioning comes back. we gotta stay focused, and kobe needs to come out firing again. you saw what it did to the t'wolves, should be same story here. any word on if cookie's playing?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Since Kobe loves to break and tie records, he might as well go for another fitty points.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Winning habit should continue.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Have we ever played well in Memphis? I'd be very optimistic if this game were in LA, but it's not...

Although, it is good that we get another 3-day break before this game so that Luke and Kwame can recuperate. It seems like we have been getting quite a few long layoffs. Let's hope we come out better than we did against Sacramento.

Please Kobe, show up big again!


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

another 50+ performance by kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We'll win. We won't lose there twice in one season. Not with the way they're playing right now. They have 17 wins...we can't let them have 18 wins with two of them being against the Lakers.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> another 50+ performance by kobe.


I call dibs on a 55 points game!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I say ..... 32 points :|


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I say Lakers win, with Kobe scoring 35.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I say at least 40. this about the time of year that Kobe usually goes on a tear.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Just win the damn game. And no more ****ty third quarters.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm nervous about chucky torching us by scoring 30 points


----------



## blackmamba24 (May 13, 2006)

kobe will score frome 28 to 40 not more not less..... it might be an easy game but they are tryin to boost the team's confidence and chemistry they started with..... anythin goes tonight kobe......


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

the winning streak continues!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Can Kobe go for 50 again?*



> MEMPHIS -- Will Kobe Bryant become the first NBA player in two decades to score 50 or more points in three straight games tonight?
> 
> He dismisses such talk, saying the focus must be on the urgent situation of his team. The Lakers (35-32) are in a tight battle with the Denver Nuggets (34-31) for the sixth seeding among Western Conference teams heading into the playoffs. That would mean avoiding the Dallas Mavericks and Phoenix Suns in the first round.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Eternal said:


> *Can Kobe go for 50 again?*
> 
> 
> 
> LINK


That article is stupid. I would rather face the Suns rather than the Spurs in the first round. Spurs play D. We don't.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Silk D said:


> It's great that we get to play some bad teams and build our confidence while our conditioning comes back. we gotta stay focused, and kobe needs to come out firing again. you saw what it did to the t'wolves, should be same story here. any word on if cookie's playing?


Don't assume anything yet. We can't get too overconfident (that's what we always do when we play bad teams) and fall apart or not even try.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

this game is hardly a gimmie none of them are. I think we get a win a well earned one. Kobe goes for 35.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

i dont really care if Kobe goes 40+. i hope we freaking win


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kind of a sloppy game thus far. Lakers up 15-11 early.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

50-Point Tracker: Kobe has 13 points after one quarter on 5/9 shooting.

Odom is playing well for us with 8 points, 7 rebounds, 2 assists, and 3 steals already...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't want to see any melt down quarters. Keep up the pace.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Still not playing any defense.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Gasol with 14 on 7/9FGAs...


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Im in 2 minds. I want to see Kobe get 50+ tonight, but at the same time, I dont want him to break Jordan's 20 years record (he was the last to score 50 3 times in a row back in 1987). Im a huge Jordan fan, and Im a pretty big Kobe fan - 2 minds......nah screw it, I hope he gets it! He deserves it


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

and with 24 at the half, its looking highly likely!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol is killing us with 21 points on 10/13 shooting. We let them get back into the game after playing a bad 2nd quarter, but we're still leading at the half. Odom with 14 points and 10 boards already which is great.

Kobe 50-Point Tracker: 24 points on 10/16 shooting. Lakers leading 60-54 at the half.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm stuck keeping up with the game online at a friend's house. Anyone feel like giving a nice summary of the first half?


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm stuck keeping up with the game online at a friend's house. Anyone feel like giving a nice summary of the first half?


Thats how I "watch" every game! Not much fun is it?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Just watch the games live on a streaming site  

http://dewsaw.com/sports/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/

It's league pass but for free!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Memphis is shooting .556FG%.

Interesting, isn't it?


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Just watch the games live on a streaming site
> 
> http://dewsaw.com/sports/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/
> 
> It's league pass but for free!


You RULE! Thanks heaps man


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Allowing Memphis to shoot 60% and trailing by 5 with 3 minutes remaining in third quarter. Embarrassing.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Just watch the games live on a streaming site
> 
> dewsaw.com - Home
> 
> It's league pass but for free!


This **** doesn't work.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, this is sad. Mike Miller is 10/13 for 28 points and Gasol is 11/15 for 23 points. We better not lose.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Memphis Grizzlies are shooting 60%. Ridiculous.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

67 points from the Grizzlies' starting frontcourt.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phil Jackson needs to make the players memorize the word, defense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Am I seeing this right? We have 4 techs called on us? wtf?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol/Miller have a combined 55 points...and they're doing that on 74% shooting. Ridiculous.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

41 points with an entire qurter to play - 50 points will be easily done! He's lighting it up!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, this is a really high scoring game...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kobe time!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe 50-Point Tracker: 43 points after 3 quarters.

Lakers lead 92-91 after the 3rd.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Theonee said:


> This **** doesn't work.


If you don't see the games clickable (it goes on and off, just keep refreshing) just follow this:

1. find your game in the schedule guide
2. download the appropriate p2p program 
3. click on the game and enjoy


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> By the way, this is a really high scoring game...


It is actually, I didnt even notice! Ive been too concerned with a certain #24's stat line to worry about the overall score. 
scratch my last post - 43 points with an entire quarter to play, and possibly, at this rate, OT


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

No freaking excuse to allow the Grizzlies to shoot .614FG% against us.

No freaking excuse.

There's Walton, Odom and Brown in there.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

The NBA play-for-play and box scores does some freaky ****, but how the hell can Pau Gasol have played 44 minutes when only 38 minutes of the game has elapsed?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Because Pau Gasol is crazy like that.

Kobe is 4 points away from 50.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Ronny is playing great! Great help D, and hits the jumper to put us up 8.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

48!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

48.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats to Kobe for 50!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hard to be too spoiled to enjoy this. Three straight games with 50+ points.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Yup Bryant gets 50.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I can't believe i'm rooting for the ******* to go for 60 (again) and give the Lakers a win!.... :cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fifty!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I wish they play some defense though.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

HE's DONE IT! WOOHOOOO!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Now that he's hit 50, we need to maintain our focus and win this game!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lock it in guys. We HAVE to win this.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Holy **** Kobe.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

At this rate he will hit 60.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

At this rate the Lakers will lose.

F!

Where's the defense?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

eh watching bsketball like this is not fun. most lakers are just standing around or crashing the boards.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The seed of Chucky just hit a three to trim down the lead of the Lakers to 2.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Just an ansiety atack.

Still up by 5.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kobe with 60!

Oh boy!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 60! 3rd player in NBA history to have at least 4 games of 60 or more!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I would really like to see the Lakers team play defense. Although when Memphis is hot they are one of the high scoring teams in the league.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

how can your team play defense when they are not in it offensively (because kobe is shooting, shooting, and shooting).


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Thank god for Kwame. He's really coming up big with some defensive stops.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> how can your team play defense when they are not in it offensively (because kobe is shooting, shooting, and shooting).


You are blaming Kobe. It is not like he is shooting badly, the guy is shooting over 60%. Give him a break.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow kobe again,60, again..WOW, dude's takin the lakers on his back.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Theonee said:


> You are blaming Kobe. It is not like he is shooting badly, the guy is shooting over 60%. Give him a break.


what? when was i blaming kobe?

you're blaming the whole team, im just giving you a valid point.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

afobisme said:


> how can your team play defense when they are not in it offensively (because kobe is shooting, shooting, and shooting).


Hey, you do what you got to do to win..


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah, im generally against kobe playing like this... but we got the win. i just prefer to watch team basketball. since he was so close to 60, i was actually rooting ofr him


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> what? when was i blaming kobe?
> 
> you're blaming the whole team, im just giving you a valid point.


Yes I am blaming the whole team for playing bad defense. Ask guys like Bruce Bowen, whether they have to shoot to play defense.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what, shooting doesn't account for all of the offense. it's catching the ball, playing with fluidity, getting into that offensive rythym.

just like defense creates offense, offense can also create defense. if on the offensive end i know that i'm not going to touch the ball, i just won't be into the game as much as i would like to be. it's not that i make that choice, but i just don't feel the team unity or energy.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> what, shooting doesn't account for all of the offense. it's catching the ball, playing with fluidity, getting into that offensive rythym.
> 
> just like defense creates offense, offense can also create defense. if on the offensive end i know that i'm not going to touch the ball, i just won't be into the game as much as i would like to be. it's not that i make that choice, but i just don't feel the team unity or energy.


They were playing bad defense, even before this three game winning streak and Kobe was actually sharing the ball. Why do you think that is?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not very particular about how we win as long as we win. 

Kobe was simply spectacular, he is playing out of his mind. Incredible really. Our overall team defense is terrible, not cutting off penetration at all from the guards. 

Alot of it is hurt guys playing through injuries just not great defensive intenisty out there. 

Kwame was great down the stretch tonight got 2 big steals and a big block helped seal the win. 

Kobe has surpassed what i thought was possible. I saw MJ's whole career and right now as a scorer Kobe is right there. 

Much needed win. 

This isn't an ideal formula for victory but when you've lost as many as we have it doesn't matter.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Just wake up and i know what i am missing here, Damn, this is crazy man.
And about team defense, it is not like we were a much better team defense earlier this season.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We have 3 injured guys playing right now they're just not rotating well, when they get healthy we'll be a better defensive team jeez complaining about wins when we've lost to so many really bad teams .


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

I Love Kobe


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> We have 3 injured guys playing right now they're just not rotating well, when they get healthy we'll be a better defensive team jeez complaining about wins when we've lost to so many really bad teams .


alright man. Lets enjoy the win and Kobe a little bit, we will be better.

One bad news, Denver wins in Chicago, we still at 7th.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Denver didn't win...Chicago won.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

shoot, Chicago win it, lol when i saw the boxscore Denver up by 1 with 0.02 second left. YAHOOO this makes our win even better


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe was incredible again, Lamar i think was so huge for us. He dosent show he's in any pain. When we have our starting 5 this team does very well. Lets see how long they can keep this streak going.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> We have 3 injured guys playing right now they're just not rotating well, when they get healthy we'll be a better defensive team jeez complaining about wins when we've lost to so many really bad teams .


Question is, are they ever gonna be healthy for the rest of the season? Most likely, Walton and Brown won't be healthy until after the season, and obviously Odom won't be healthy until he has the surgery.

Just glad the Lakers are winning again!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Question is, are they ever gonna be healthy for the rest of the season? Most likely, Walton and Brown won't be healthy until after the season, and obviously Odom won't be healthy until he has the surgery.
> 
> Just glad the Lakers are winning again!


Just picture us next year guys.

Lakers at full strength :clap:


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

SUPERMAN IS IN THE BUILDING, SUPERMAN IS IN THE BUILDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kobe has done it again 50 3 games running is unbeliveable this is magnfeicent he carried us on our backs tonight


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Great win tonite. Don't expect kobe to score 50 tonite. We need to start playing some team ball.


----------

